# Funny thing happened at the feed store



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

.........................
2 Barred Rocks
2 Buff Orpingtons
1 St. Run chicken ?SLW roo?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think that we are going to get some. I have the fever.........!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nm156. You are an enabler lol.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Well they came in a Kent box with a $2.50 off coupon.So i got 2 BRS in one box and the other three in another box.
The BRs were $2.49 each,BOs were $2.69 ,Manager special mixed breeds st. run $1.49.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow . Nice bird breeds to buy. So how many do you have now?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

40 and ten in the incubator.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's hard to walk away from the feed store chicks.You see them,hear them,smell them and feel them.They peep"take me home".They are so cute.Just like potato chips-hard to resist and you can't have just one.Good luck with all of your babies!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I certainly do hear them smell them see them. They are adorable. But I can't.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't wait to get some. Our local feed mill is going to have them so I will replace the ones we lost in the fall and maybe a few more.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm chomping at the bits...but I cant do it


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's a terrible addiction, isn't it?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That peeping gets the maternal instincts going.I have eggs incubating and hope the feed store does lt.Brahmas this year,I only have 1 left and would like a couple more.Plus,a couple more white Cochins and......


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Trick is to supply the feed store not the other way 'round.  

Love the yoga pose!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Yes, the addiction is real. We started cleaning out some of the woods next to our garden so we can build another chicken coop. I want some specific hens and that way we can attach their run to the garden so they can help us out between seasons. I can't believe DH thought this one up!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

8 days old...


----------

